# Pics of my G20



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey guys, I jus figured out how to post pics of my car. Heres a link to it......


http://www.cardomain.com/id/g20hybrid


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

awesome g20.... I love it. looking good.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sick! i want it!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice G20 bro.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*very nice!*

theres nuthin better than jdm... how much did those tails run u for?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like it...even the graphics seem to fit the look of the car. The wing goes with the wheels so thas acceptable.

I love how U did your lights....DAMN I gotta visit my boys back on the G20.net site --havent been there in a while...


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*Dude that's freakin' sick. I love it. Always been a fan of the G20/Primera. Very nice work.*_


----------



## NissanAdict (Dec 3, 2002)

very very very very nice


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Have you taken it to the track?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Dude, I had no idea a G20 could look so good. You make me want one.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

thats tight , dog.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

that car is one of a kind....good job


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice ride! is that the same ride on reader's rides on super street??? i'm not just feeling the graphics but other than that, realllll nice.


Ben


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet g20..

where did u get ur HID system from and what the kelvin temp on it?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Rice.. i mean Nice.. but the only thing i want from that is the det.. and wishin i wouldnt have bought 16" rims.. Travis


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *Rice.. i mean Nice.. but the only thing i want from that is the det.. and wishin i wouldnt have bought 16" rims.. Travis *


hmmmm i dont see nuttin rice bout it. maybe the graphics were a lil played out but he was goin for the dtm look i guess. i think his set up is awesome especially the volks and the turbo


Ben


----------

